# [SOLVED] Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?



## FreddeN93

Started cleaning my PC today using a can of compressed air for office and hardware dust-off. I made sure to disconnect the PC from any cables or source of power, and made sure to not angle the can when using it, and I tested it before using it on my PC. However, when I started doing the inside of the PC I noticed that at random a small shower of some liquid form escape the can and quickly disappear once it lands on something. Is this normal or do I run a high risk of damaging my PC if this liquid end up on a component? Is it just gas in liquid form? My computer works just fine after using it and I made sure to not get any plugs loose. And finally is it normal that the computer smell like butane gas after finishing?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*

The liquid is the accellerant. It is electrically neutral and will not harm the electronics, but may damage some plastics. In any case, always keep the can upright when spraying.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*

if your not holding it level then yes liquid will come out unless its some cheap crap then anything could come out.


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*



greenbrucelee said:


> if your not holding it level then yes liquid will come out unless its some cheap crap then anything could come out.


Air Duster for around 13 USD, or for me 100 SEK. 
Luxorparts Air Duster > Rengöring | Kjell.com

But anyway. I have tried turning the can upside down or at an angle and sprayed it against a paper towel and that just converts it into a water sprayer. But like I said I have been using it upright, in short bursts, and unplugged the PC before proceeding. I only noticed this "liquid gas" once or twice which got my attention.


----------



## Bill_Bright

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*



FreddeN93 said:


> Is it just gas in liquid form?


Yes!



greenbrucelee said:


> if your not holding it level then yes liquid will come out unless its some cheap crap then anything could come out.


What? "_Anything_" could come out? Like what?



gcavan said:


> The liquid is the accellerant.


Sorry but no, it is not an accelerant. The liquid is compressed difluoroethane, the dusting "gas" that can be easily compressed into liquid form - and it is a refrigerant, not an accelerant. There are no chemical reactions (for which accelerants are used) going on here - just changes in the "state" of the matter (liquid to gas). 

Besides being an inhalation hazard, it can also cause frostbite. But it is not damaging (caustic) to plastics so it can safely be sprayed on case and CPU fans, expansion and RAM slots, which tend to be made of plastic. 

But if sprayed in liquid form, it can cause stress fractures if sprayed on hot objects - like pouring cold water on hot glass. So it would not be wise to spray on live electronics, for that reason.

The main reason to keep the can level is waste. A small drop of liquid makes a lot of gas. And it is the expanding gas blowing that removes the dust. 



FreddeN93 said:


> I made sure to disconnect the PC from any cables or source of power


From power sources is necessary because you are sticking your hands (not to mention, the metal can) inside electronics. Plus, disconnecting power provides time for everything to cool down.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*

I was being sarcastic.

The cheaper stuff often sprays regardless of what angle you hold it at where as stuff that is half decent wont.

Some people use keyboard air dusters inside the pc which I wouldn't because they often have the liquid come out which could be bad for the heatsink inside the pc. The better air cans are specifically designed for inside a system and only have the liquid come out if you hold the can at some crazy angle.


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*



greenbrucelee said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> 
> The cheaper stuff often sprays regardless of what angle you hold it at where as stuff that is half decent wont.
> 
> Some people use keyboard air dusters inside the pc which I wouldn't because they often have the liquid come out which could be bad for the heatsink inside the pc. The better air cans are specifically designed for inside a system and only have the liquid come out if you hold the can at some crazy angle.


Like I said I use a gas Air Duster made particularly for electronics and computers. 

"Air Duster is compressed gas (works as compressed air). The thin blower tube allows for easy access in tight spaces. Removes dust from hard to reach parts of electronic and optical equipment such as computers, TVs, watches, projectors, camera optics, power supplies, office machines, sewing machines, keyboards, etc."


----------



## joeten

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*

Post 5 covers it.


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*



joeten said:


> Post 5 covers it.


Indeed.

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## Bill_Bright

*Re: Is it normal that liquid sprays out from a can of compressed air?*

Thanks for the post #5 comments. I had hoped that would have covered it, but...



> they often have the liquid come out which could be bad for the heatsink inside the pc.


What? If this is more sarcasm, I fail to see the point in technical discussions. 

Heat sinks are big chucks of metal, typically aluminum and/or copper. How is this refrigerant gas (even in liquid form) bad for these metals - the same metals used in refrigerators and air conditioners refrigerant systems? It is not caustic. It will not harm the metals, or the plastics in the fan, the resin coating on the PCBs, or anything else inside your computer case.


----------



## greenbrucelee

No need to reply bill you covered the points and anyhow I cant see what you put anyway.


----------



## Bill_Bright

> anyhow I cant see what you put anyway.


I am sorry, now I am really confused. I don't understand what that means. Are you not able to follow the flow of replies and see what is previously said in threads?


----------



## joeten

At this point I think the question the OP asked has been answered, which is the most important point. All other questions or comments are surplus to requirement.
You did a fine job on the answer Bill.


----------

